# Has Pokemon distracted you from your AC:NL town?



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2013)

I didn't know where else to put this, so I decided to put it here (A mod can move it wherever they want though).  It has distracted me from my town.  I don't think I've played since before XY were released, so my town must look really bad right now, XD


----------



## Heir (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah :/
I did play yesterday for about a minute, but my interest went out the window once I got X. Oh well


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 27, 2013)

Kind of. The only thing I'm doing in Pokemon X, however, is training my Sylveon to prepare for the X and Y League coming next month.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 27, 2013)

idk school is the thing distracting me from both games
but if i only have time for one game then i play x. i do play new leaf to check on my town and make sure no one i care about are moving, but ive been playing new leaf a lot less.


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 27, 2013)

My town is timelocked on Saturday Halloween starts...I really should move Francine out soon xD


----------



## Silversea (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes. Yes it has.


----------



## kite (Oct 27, 2013)

My life doesn't revolve around Animal Crossing. School is a priority. I did play Pokemon, but it's not like I neglected my town.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 27, 2013)

No, really surprised it hasn't. As much as I'm a fan of every Pokemon game, I've put in the same amount of time on New Leaf than I did before (routine-wise). Plus, I can't find my Pokemon X case/game at the moment... -.-


----------



## oath2order (Oct 28, 2013)

Amusingly enough, I've gotten more into Animal Crossing now XD


----------



## Chromie (Oct 28, 2013)

Yup then again I played Animal Crossing like 3 hours a week.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 28, 2013)

Nope. I still love X though, iv breeding and ev training makes me feel accomplished


----------



## Salsanadia (Oct 28, 2013)

I think for me it is more with "Harvest Moon a New Beginning" now.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 28, 2013)

Salsanadia said:


> I think for me it is more with "Harvest Moon a New Beginning" now.



You from Europe? Just came out over there right?

New one is purty.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 28, 2013)

Ah balls, I haven't checked my game in a few days.

I'm gonna be upset if someone moved.


----------



## Touko (Oct 28, 2013)

Nope. I have a strict rule to check NL every hour just in case (even though it's on one day, never know if no one told me about someone moving).


----------



## Lauren (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't think ive been to university for two weeks...


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 28, 2013)

Sort of, I lost interest in NL during the summer, but now I've restarted my town and play it for one hour in the morning and evening then balance XY and my college work with the rest of my time.


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 28, 2013)

I play ACNL about once or twice a week, but pokemon all day long 
I'm waiting for poketransfer so I can play with my favourite pokemon on pokemon amie! I'm waiting for you emboar!!!!!


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 28, 2013)

Kind of.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Oct 28, 2013)

I haven't check my town in three days. 

Thanks for the reminder that Animal Crossing exists!


----------



## Dr J (Oct 28, 2013)

Yep. My interest is for all of.. maybe 5 minutes of play now. I'm just lucky no one's moved out yet even though I have 9 villagers currently..(watch my Rosie be the one to move on me. Wouldn't care if Francine makes a break for it. Or the new 9th villager[damn birds])


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't even play Pokemon! xD


----------



## Zander (Oct 28, 2013)

I dont own Pokemon X/Y

My son does, and he is asking for AC.

Once I get my own copy of X, I will still play AC more.  I have never, and will never do the stupid EV training stuff


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, a lot xD
Anyway, I need to keep training my Xerneas and Delphox anyway for TBT's Pokemon League.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 28, 2013)

Zander said:


> Once I get my own copy of X, I will still play AC more.  I have never, and will never do the stupid EV training stuff



it's not stupid, it's just complicated :L


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 28, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## unravel (Oct 28, 2013)

Not really... I played AC for like 3-4 hours then the rest pokemon


----------



## Salsanadia (Oct 28, 2013)

Chromie said:


> You from Europe? Just came out over there right?
> 
> New one is purty.


Yep I am from Europe, I have to wait ages for a new Harvest Moon/Rune Factory here.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 28, 2013)

No because it's the same old same old...


----------



## aetherene (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, in a way.

Well, I just completed my town with landscaping and hybrids and PWP so there isn't much to do anymore than check on my villagers and stop whoever is moving.


----------



## Riesz (Oct 28, 2013)

Nope but Rune Factory 4 and the new Phoenix Wright game have kept me away!


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 28, 2013)

A little. I stopped playing New Leaf for a little bit and now I'm getting back into it. There was a little scare there when I had to stop Beardo from leaving, but at least I remembered to get the beautiful town ordinance enacted so my flowers didn't wilt.


----------



## BitterCoffee (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't have it.. YET xD But I know I'll probably be glued to it for a fair few days xD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes. A little too much, I don't even have time to TT in my town, so that's why I restarted my town and promised not to TT ever again.


----------



## Libra (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes and no. So far, I have played a little over 6 hours on Pok?mon X, but more than 5 of those were spent on Wonder Trade. I mean; I have one badge and that's it. x_x As for my town in AC:NL, I have yet to decide whether I want to TT back to the beginning of the year or not. I reseted a while ago and I'm a bit 'Blah' about the idea of catching all the fish and insects again. -_-'


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes. Very much. I don't care though.


----------



## VillageDweller (Oct 28, 2013)

For the last couple of days or so I have just been hopping on for a little bit for spooky furniture and checking in. And now by seeing the wonderfully cute birthday event I feel like I will start playing it more often.  Plus, I usually start playing again in the Christmas holidays which are getting sooner. :>

But yes. I wasn't playing NL anyway, Pokemon simply filled in the time I wouldn't be playing on my 3DS.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 28, 2013)

I still played Animal Crossing, but MUCH less frequently.
But now, since I've finished Y, I'm back into Animal Crossing.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Oct 28, 2013)

Not really. Its actually helped me keep playing animal crossing. I just balance the two.

As for pokemon, I wasn't going to get it but I gave it a chance. I had to reset though.
I went through my old game to fast.


----------



## puppy (Oct 28, 2013)

well i checked my town yesterday for a total of 5 minute(s), wondered why i ever bothered, and went back to playing Y.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 28, 2013)

Tbh school has been a bigger threat.


----------



## Yogurt (Oct 29, 2013)

yeah same I havent gotten time to play either because of school projects etc but when I do play my 3ds its pokemon just because its new lol...I do plan to time travel back to the day I stopped playing on ac though...


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 29, 2013)

My interest in NL's been dwindling for a while, and I guess the release of Pok?mon certainly didn't help in that aspect.
I still load up my village for a few minutes every few days, though.


----------



## Great Galaxy (Oct 30, 2013)

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate destroyed any interest I had in New Leaf after 500 hours of making a sweet set of houses and a decent looking village. 300 hours of MH3U was now set aside for Pokemon Y, currently 200 hours strong, awaiting Link Between Worlds. Games!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! etc.


----------



## Chessa (Oct 30, 2013)

I guess in my case it's the other way around!


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm playing Animal Crossing again after playing pokemon for a few days. I think it's better for me to stop binging on one game all at once and take my time with them now. I'm just happy that none of my villagers moved out in my absence! Apollo is NEVER ALLOWED TO LEAVE.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 31, 2013)

~Bump~


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Nov 1, 2013)

I find it's the other way around. I've had Pokemon X for three weeks and I still only have one badge. I find myself playing New Leaf more since starting my alt character.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Nov 1, 2013)

Sort of, although I didn't play much Pokemon yesterday due to Halloween on NL. I still go on to check things every day though, but I haven't really got the time to play both games a lot so Pokemon usually wins. No doubt once I finish a bit more on Pokemon I'll play more NL.

Edit: Also it's mushroom season, so I need to start trying to get that full series. Also the Harvest series is available. I think the fact there are lots of events in November and December will get me playing again.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Nov 3, 2013)

No, because I gave up on New Leaf. Resetting my town over and over again ruined it for me. If I had never reset, I'd probably still be playing it along with Pokemon. I just can't be bothered to unlock everything in NL for the nth time, and it no longer has that special new feeling from when I was noob.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 3, 2013)

I haven't played New Leaf in weeks.... I feel bad but I can't bring myself to play it. When I have time, I'm playing Pokemon X


----------



## Shishi-Oh (Nov 4, 2013)

I haven't played Animal Crossing since Pokemon came out... My town is probably in ruins right now.


----------



## PinkWater (Nov 5, 2013)

I made a comeback to NL to finish up some things and remodel, but it's back to Pokemon X after that!


----------



## dollydaydream (Nov 5, 2013)

I played pokemon X for ages and neglected my town loads, but after finishing the game and levelling most of my pokemon to 100 and become even more obsessed with ACNL, especially as it's almost wintertime in-game


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

Pokemon X definitely has my attention but I haven't neglected my town yet. c:


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been reseting for a new life, so no because I have no town.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 5, 2013)

Kind of. I still play both, but mainly on NL just to check my dailies and do a few trades or anything. It didn't completely distract me, but I no longer spend all my free time on NL anymore so, meh.


----------



## JaeJae (Nov 5, 2013)

I played Pokemon X a lot when it was just released. Now that I'm kinda sick of it I go back to playing both Animal Crossing and Ace Attorney.


----------



## Dizzie (Nov 6, 2013)

I played animal crossing every day at work before, just leaving it on and poking at it between work... now I do that with pokemon =x havent opened AC in about 2 weeks, but I remember what day I left off on so I can TT to keep that date so nothing changes


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

~Bump~


----------



## dragonair (Nov 8, 2013)

Not really. I still load it up every day to check on everything that's going on and then put in Pokemon. Idk, I don't have school to go to so I don't really have anything else I have to do. It might be different once I find a job.


----------



## petrichr (Nov 8, 2013)

Well, I got them both at the same time, so I'm dividing time but AC:NL is getting more love.


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2013)

No; real life has distracted me from my town.  I've had _Pok?mon X _ for a few weeks but I haven't even taken the plastic wrap off the box yet.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 9, 2013)

I tend to play all my games for so many hours a day.


----------



## haisu (Nov 10, 2013)

It did at first, but now i'm playing it even more than pokemon~


----------



## beffa (Nov 10, 2013)

nope. i balanced it for the first few days and then just kinda stopped playing pokemon altogether


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 10, 2013)

I bought my 3DS as a Pokemon machine. I bought it to just play Pokemon X. As I was about to leave the store, I decided to pick up ACNL as well. I play NL 7 days a week, I play X maybe one day a week.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 11, 2013)

CM Mark said:


> I play NL 7 days a week, I play X maybe one day a week.



OMG! Are you my mental twin or something?
I play pokemon maybe once a week as well!

New Leaf will be coming soon as I am trying to find a map for my new town.
I'll probably be playing it more than Pokemon too!


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 11, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> OMG! Are you my mental twin or something?
> I play pokemon maybe once a week as well!
> 
> New Leaf will be coming soon as I am trying to find a map for my new town.
> I'll probably be playing it more than Pokemon too!



Looks that way. Although, Link Between Worlds may take up a LOT of NL time come the 22nd. I'll still play a little AC every day, but Zelda games always win in the end.


----------



## Coexist (Nov 11, 2013)

No, not really. I played Pokemon X for a bit, maybe like 14 hours in the span of 3 - 4 days mixed in with New Leaf and now I haven't touched it in a while because New Leaf is distracting me from Pokemon! Crazy innit?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes, but I also re-downloaded Style Savvy: Trendsetters so now I don't go on it.


----------



## A-kun (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah definitely. My poor town is in shambles I bet.


----------



## kite (Nov 15, 2013)

Pokemon distracted me when it first came out last month, but after I completed the story, I went straight back into ACNL. Honestly, I'm playing ACNL more than Pokemon lately... and that's saying a lot because I _love_ Pokemon.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Nov 15, 2013)

Not too bad. I still play New Leaf everyday just enough to talk to everyone, and dress up my town. I refuse to let my favorites leave because I worked too hard for my dreamies. So yeah...Pokemon has distracted me some, but I'm still very much invested in my New Leaf town.

I'm actually glad that X & Y were released a few months after New Leaf because I'm at that point in New Leaf where I really don't NEED to play for hours upon hours.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2013)

Nope, 'cause I still don't have it lol, or a 3DS for that matter. T-T


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2013)

~Bump~

Now that there's been five weeks since release it's not taking up my time as much, and I'm paying more attention to AC:NL a little.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 18, 2013)

I think AC:NL distracted me from Pokemon.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes 

I was ACNL > Pokemon on the week it came out, but now I'm all Pokemon.

And to those who don't play Pokemon anymore gimme ur items for any ACNL items


----------



## Plushie (Nov 20, 2013)

I stopped caring for any of my AC:NL towns as much since Fall term started. I check once a week to make sure I don't lose my favourite villagers and sometimes I don't check all week. Then Pokemon X & Y came out, and I felt bad for turning on my 3DS to play that and not AC:NL so I started going back to AC more often (Feels like a chore sometimes haha!)


----------



## Miya902 (Nov 22, 2013)

Actually its the other way around, Animal Crossing is distracting me from Pokemon. xP


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah, but I don't have to worry about the environment conditions in my case.


----------



## Cress (Nov 25, 2013)

I never planned to get X or Y, so I'm still playing daily.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Nov 28, 2013)

Yep. Very much so lately. Been busy with shiny hunting. My poor town .


----------



## satix (Nov 30, 2013)

Luckily, it wasn't demolished by my lack of activity, but I did lose Zucker, so that's a bummer.


----------

